# First cut at a label



## olusteebus (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to make some skeeter pee for parties this summer in Florida. We live on a lake called Ocean Pond. I wanted to give it a name that relates to that area. We sometimes have what is called Yellow Flies and they are a real pain. So, I proposed to call the pee Yeller Fly. Here is my first cut at it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful label!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like it!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 19, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I want to make some skeeter pee for parties this summer in Florida. We live on a lake called Ocean Pond. I wanted to give it a name that relates to that area. We sometimes have what is called Yellow Flies and they are a real pain. So, I proposed to call the pee Yeller Fly. Here is my first cut at it.



*CUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's a wrap! No need for re-takes


----------



## bchilders (Apr 26, 2012)

I love the label, did you use a printing company or custom software and if so which one?


----------



## LockwoodBrewing (Jul 31, 2012)

bchilders said:


> I love the label, did you use a printing company or custom software and if so which one?



BUMP!

I am curious of what software as well....


----------



## LabelValue (Jul 31, 2012)

Love that!! Hit it out of the park on the first try..haha!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2012)

Ummm, its says Fly and thats a bee!!!! LOL, great label.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 1, 2012)

LockwoodBrewing said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I am curious of what software as well....



Actually I used Picasa and paint!



Wade E said:


> Ummm, its says Fly and thats a bee!!!! LOL, great label.



No, it is a Yellow Fly, really!

I was thinking I would make plain SP but my first batch is with Blackberry and it is as black as ink. I hate to but I think I am going to call it "Black Fly". Hell, I may call it Blackberry Skeeter Pee!


----------



## XPLSV (Nov 9, 2012)

I did some labels up for a charity event my Father was running a few months back. Exchanged some emails, found what I thought would be good label stock (waterproof vinyl laser) and both my Wife & I agreed we ended up with some nice looking labels. Went to stick one on an empty wine bottle the night before we were to fly to Milwaukee with the labels and realized, to our horror, the label shape would not go onto a burgundy style bottle without wrinkling all to heck! A couple frantic calls/texts and we were relievee to find out he had bordeaux style bottles and the labels would work well on that shape!


----------



## Thig (Nov 9, 2012)

That label would not work at all up here in Bulldog country, looks nice though.


----------

